# what are the differences between jonsered and husqvarna?



## jtracy1223 (Nov 17, 2013)

I always see people saying that jonsered and husqvarna are "the same saw just different color". Is this true? Is the only difference the color or are there other things that are different between the two? If so what are they? For those that own both what saw do you like better? I am trying to make up my mind on what 70 cc saw I would like to add to the line up. The 371/372 husky or 2171/2172 jred are at the top of my list but am always intertaining other ideas  the idea of getting a new jred already ported from mr landrum (heck I hope I spelled his name right) is really hitting me hard with tax season comming.

Thansk:jeff


----------



## Festus (Nov 17, 2013)

Mainly the handlebar angle. Bigger air filters are available on some of the larger Husqvarna's.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good start. The angle on the husqvarna handles seem odd to me but never ran one just picked em up to look at them so I have no real world experence.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sex Appeal. Jonsereds are "hotter" than Husqvarnas. Personally, it would be Jonsered if it were between 2172 or 372xp or the 2188 vs 390xp. I dont like the look of the high top husq over the Jonsereds. If you go with the Husq.... opt for the 365 (saves you some coin and comes with the low top cover). Ive never had any filtration issues with 2153, 2171, 2188, 2 359s, or the 288. High top isn't necessary for my cutting.


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 17, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> Good start. The angle on the husqvarna handles seem odd to me but never ran one just picked em up to look at them so I have no real world experence.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using Tapatalk 2



About the angled husky handles... I personally would have to say the 7 degree off set is much more enjoyable to cut with than a straight handle. To me its a more "natural" position for your hand to be in.


----------



## weimedog (Nov 17, 2013)

Handle angle is one difference. I happen to think they have a better looking saw with the color and plastic differences. In the 2166-365/2172-372xp class the Jonsereds have a lower profile air filter housing. I happen to like that more than the higher profile Husqvarna air filer housing. That is one of the issues that will lead me to red saws in the future...ONE of the issues. I have a 2172


----------



## sld961 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've got a 2165 for sale. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 17, 2013)

I had a 2172 that was truly a fun saw to run in stock form I would like to run a ported 2172.If you buy one from Terry I am sure you will be very happy .I have been looking at his port work on his website he dose some top notch work.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 17, 2013)

In the case of the 562XP and the J-Red 2260, they are essentially the same, other than the noted bar angle above and the Husq uses "Large mount Husq" and the J-Red uses "Small mount Husq".

Minor differences, but the same for the most part.


----------



## traktorz (Nov 17, 2013)

There are many marketing similarities between the two brands of the Husqvarna Group:


```
JONSERED         HUSQVARNA
_______________________________   
- - -            TrioBrake™
ANTI VIB®        LowVib® 
CARBCONTROL      AutoTune™ 
CLEAN POWER™     X-Torq®     
PEAKPULSE        RevBoost™ 
SPIN START™      Smart Start® 
TURBO            Air Injection™
ULTICOR®         - - -
- - -            XP®
```

After having decades of running different Partner chainsaws, we changed to Jonsered brand, and currently added to a mix of Jonsered and Stihl.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 17, 2013)

I like the angle of the Husq handle much better. Had a 2165 couple years ago and let it go.


----------



## hamish (Nov 17, 2013)

Jonsereds are way sexier.

Have yet to find a woman that looks hot in Orange.


----------



## Agoraphobia (Nov 17, 2013)

You must have missed: http://now.msn.com/hot-mug-shots-the-best-looking-arrest-photos-ever


----------



## drumbum (Nov 17, 2013)

Bout 30 bucks


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 17, 2013)

A sexy silver clutch cover.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Nov 17, 2013)

If looking for a 70cc, look at the Jonsered 2166. When ported it is the same as the 2172 just less money. I have a ported 2166 from Tlandrum and it's a great saw.
Tlandrum sells a new ported saw ready to go.

Tlandrum Ported 2166 with 28" 3/8 .050 Techlite Bar and Stihl RS chain with 7 pin rim. Waiting for the Sugihara 24" bar to arrive.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 17, 2013)

gsrsol84mm said:


> If looking for a 70cc, look at the Jonsered 2166. When ported it is the same as the 2172 just less money. I have a ported 2166 from Tlandrum and it's a great saw.



Ported the 2166 is the same as a stock 2172 or a ported 2172? How do the two compair if both ported?


Sent from my SPH-M930BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 17, 2013)

The amount of differenses get larger the older the saws are, , and originally the brands were completly seperte.

By now all Jonsered models are based on a Husky model. The last ones that weren't, were discontinued a little ower a decade ago (2095, 2077 and 2055).


----------



## bcaarms (Nov 17, 2013)

I like both brands. They both cut well. I don't know about stock performance as I have never run a stock saw since the mid 70s. Terry makes a very nice saw.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Nov 17, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> Ported the 2166 is the same as a stock 2172 or a ported 2172? How do the two compair if both ported?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using Tapatalk 2


A ported 2166 is the same as a ported 2172, just $125 less expensive. Best value in a new ported 70cc saw.


----------



## jpj6780 (Jan 3, 2014)

Are many of the parts interchangeable between the respective JRed and Husky saws? For instance, say I got a 2260 or a 2253 and didn't like the handle, could I order a handle for a Husky 562 or 550 and just bolt it on?


----------



## fin460 (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## sunfish (Jan 3, 2014)

jpj6780 said:


> Are many of the parts interchangeable between the respective JRed and Husky saws? For instance, say I got a 2260 or a 2253 and didn't like the handle, could I order a handle for a Husky 562 or 550 and just bolt it on?


Front handle wont swap, I believe.


----------



## Olesenofalaska (Jan 3, 2014)

The jonsereds have a reputation for better cold weather running in my circle of friends. I always assumed that they had enough differences in intake or something that they sucked in less snow but I don't know that. That reputation might be leftover from before the Husqvarna merger.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 3, 2014)

I actually prefer the angled handles on the husqvarnas, but I own and run both and in real world cutting for fun and firewood, I dont notice the angle diff much.

Ron


----------

